# good bye earl



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I came home today to find earl dead...I never saw anything wrong with him he was acting fine yesterday...I just dont know what happened...


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. That's always a shock. How old was he?


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

So sorry.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess he was about 2 years old...I just wasn't expecting it...My blue dumbo died too that day, Im still not sure what caused it. I bleached the cages, threw out their food and all cloth toys now i only have two rats left...dexter and patches.


----------



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh so sorry to hear that.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

24 months is an early average age to lose a rat.  I am sorry for your losses.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought it was quite strange...I had been gone for a day and a half, when I came home they seemed sick, really sick. I started freaking out called work to tell them I would be late, had the fire department come out and check for carbon monoxide...they probably thought I was nuts. But I still don't know what happened Its just baffling me. Im gonna stick with my two rats for now Dexter is a handful cause he had micoplasmosis and Patches is getting obese...I think he misses Earl. Blue and Earl never came in contact with Dexter by the way and seemed fine when I left the day before.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ipopcorn said:


> I thought it was quite strange...I had been gone for a day and a half, when I came home they seemed sick, really sick. I started freaking out called work to tell them I would be late, had the fire department come out and check for carbon monoxide...they probably thought I was nuts. But I still don't know what happened Its just baffling me. Im gonna stick with my two rats for now Dexter is a handful cause he had micoplasmosis and Patches is getting obese...I think he misses Earl. Blue and Earl never came in contact with Dexter by the way and seemed fine when I left the day before.


They both died with the exact same sudden symptoms? Was it respiratory?


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

thats what im wondering but Earl was dead when I got home and Blue seemed to be suffering alot, trouble breathing weak etc...Patches who was in the cage with Earl is to this day, fine though. You said frontline is toxic to rats...could that have caused it? I honestly can't remember for the life of me if I had recently applied it before they died or not but im guessing I probably did.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ipopcorn said:


> thats what im wondering but Earl was dead when I got home and Blue seemed to be suffering alot, trouble breathing weak etc...Patches who was in the cage with Earl is to this day, fine though. You said frontline is toxic to rats...could that have caused it? I honestly can't remember for the life of me if I had recently applied it before they died or not but im guessing I probably did.


Oh dear  Could be the Frontline toxicity. I am sorry. Vets often prescribe things without thinking or researching it properly for our rats.

I double check anything not tried and true that my vet is suggesting/prescribing. And mine is an excellent knowlegeable qualified exotics vet!


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

after thinking about it I realized that I did not take him to my regular vet cause they were very booked up for some reason, I took him to another vet I had not seen before. I won't be going there again!


----------

